# New Holland roll call



## chris1237 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pigs by the Moon will be there. Who is coming? I will be trying to redeem myself after a disappointing performance at berks. This has been a great contest in past years and I have no doubt it will be a great one this year. I will also have my gator that is for sale there if anybody wants to come and check it out.

See you all Friday,

Chris


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 18, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good luck Chris. Hope you get some calls.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Give 'em hell Chris! Good luck!


----------

